# Searching for Good Pegboard Hooks



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

All the walls in my shop are covered with pegboard. I already have several hundred pegboard hooks, but lately I can't find the hooks I like best. The ones I'm looking for are "L" shaped 1/4" diameter with about a 3" bent shank. They seem to have the best combination of staying put on the wall and holding most anything. 

I recently purchased 100 hooks from Amazon. They were advertised as 1/4" but were actually 3/16 and were made for 3/16 pegboard. They do OK as long as you hang something on them and leave it there, but when unloaded, they fling themselves out of the hole and onto the floor without provocation. I've searched all over the internet for hooks like the one pictured. I used to buy them by the hundred at the local hardware store, but no more. Anyone have a source?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Andy
here a link to commercial products Uline
Pegboard, Pegboard Hooks in Stock - ULINE


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take a look here...

Pegboard 1/4" Hooks and Pegs
Peg Hooks
Wire pegboard hooks for pegboard, slatwall and display racks - Retail store fixtures


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't go cheap, I found the commercial ones are the only ones, and skip the plastic or composite, they won't hold up tools. 

You are right the discount ones are not 1/4", even tho they are printed as such on the package.

Herb


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Don't go cheap, I found the commercial ones are the only ones, and skip the plastic or composite, they won't hold up tools.
> 
> You are right the discount ones are not 1/4", even tho they are printed as such on the package.
> 
> Herb


Been there, done that. I have about 100 plastic ones. They go in well and stay put OK. But if you hang anything heavier than a claw hammer on them, they droop over time. During my recent re-fit, I had EVERYTHING off the walls at one time and was able to hang only the lightest stuff on the plastic ones going back up. But I don't want any more of them. 

Thanks Guys for the links. I think I'll try some of the looped hooks in Stick's source. I have some long looped ones that work well.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Andy
> here a link to commercial products Uline
> Pegboard, Pegboard Hooks in Stock - ULINE


Yep, what he said. Fair price in quantity as well. Like McMaster-Carr, ULine has distribution centers scattered about the USA, so delivery is usually pretty quick as well.

earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

greenacres2 said:


> Yep, what he said. Fair price in quantity as well. Like McMaster-Carr, ULine has distribution centers scattered about the USA, so delivery is usually pretty quick as well.
> 
> earl


I have found ULine to be top dollar plus and the quality on par w/ most everybody else......


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Andy...what makes the ones you're looking for work so well is the little peg at the bend that locks into the next lower hole. Haven't seen them for a while also. I would send your picture to UUline, etc... and see if they stock them.

That extra little peg is what prevents them from attempting peg-icide...


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

If you have a Store Fixture supplier in your area they usually have a bunch of used fixtures (and hooks) that they take in trade. Sometimes you can get some good deals.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I use these pegboard hook retainers - used to be available at most hardware stores - not sure if they still are, haven't bought any recently.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Andy...what makes the ones you're looking for work so well is the little peg at the bend that locks into the next lower hole. Haven't seen them for a while also. I would send your picture to UUline, etc... and see if they stock them.
> 
> That extra little peg is what prevents them from attempting peg-icide...


Exactly! Seems they went out of style . . .


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I've had good results from Uline, which also carries fiber drums for your dust collection. I like the heavier hooks with the small stub that seats in a second pegboard hole. They stay in place well. I also like the plastic retainer clips shown. Thanks for the leads guys, I need to replace a bunch of droopy hooks.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Got mine from harbor freight.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> take a look here...
> 
> Pegboard 1/4" Hooks and Pegs
> Peg Hooks
> Wire pegboard hooks for pegboard, slatwall and display racks - Retail store fixtures


 @Stick486
You are a wealth of knowledge:smile: Wife was looking for some display racks for her craft fairs and the links have a lot of that info.
Thanks
Allen


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

firstmuller said:


> @Stick486
> You are a wealth of knowledge:smile: Wife was looking for some display racks for her craft fairs and the links have a lot of that info.
> Thanks
> Allen


you can blame my wife for those links and her sewing...


----------



## Myles18 (Nov 10, 2020)

Look in this blog for a cool selection of pegboard hooks that you need. This blog is convenient in that you can read about each product, the advantages and disadvantages, there is also a price comparison and also real customer reviews, and it is even easier to buy by simply clicking on the link to Amazon.
Top 5 Best Pegboard Hooks [2020 Review] - Toolboxwiki


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I like TALON pegboard hooks. They are plastic and do have their limitations but they will not pull out until you want them out. I don't hang a lot on pegboard but do have an Incra miter gauge with additional fence (about the heaviest?) and has been there for several years now. They come in a variety of sizes & shapes.


----------

